# Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyres do



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

The tyres on our Hymer are now 9 years old and although the tread is fine the walls are a bit perished and cracking. I think it safest to change them all. In the handbook and on the tyres the spec is "Camping Car 215/70R 15C".
Do I need to buy Camping Car tyres (whatever than really means) or will ordinary van tyres do (they are a lot cheaper apparently)?

Also do you think buying Michelins or similar quality (as already fitted) is worthwhile or would I do pretty much as well with a cheaper make?

cheers
Vidura


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My truck has "Light Van" tyres fitted, or should that be . . . . My van has "Light Truck" tyres fitted. :roll: 8O 8O 

Whichever - they came fitted to a new van so obviously no problem there. Just be sure the rating is sufficient for the weight of your van. A commercial tyre fitter should be able to advise, and should also know if cheaper (less expensive??) tyres would be good value for money.

9 years is longer than I would leave then before getting new ones. I would strongly agree with your decision to change them all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with Dave-change them quickly! My 3500kg A class uses van tyres-Avon Avanzas-which have a higher load rating than most of the equivalents, yet are very reasonable in cost. You do not need camping car tyres unless you plan to seriously overload your van (Which is illegal anyway!)


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> My truck has "Light Van" tyres fitted, or should that be . . . . My van has "Light Truck" tyres fitted. :roll: 8O 8O
> 
> Whichever - they came fitted to a new van so obviously no problem there. Just be sure the rating is sufficient for the weight of your van. A commercial tyre fitter should be able to advise, and should also know if cheaper (less expensive??) tyres would be good value for money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'll take the advice of local tyre dealer. We only bought the van last September and didn't know the old fella that sold it had never changed the tyres. The tread has worn very well for the miles (32k) but obviously age has taken its toll and I wouldn't like to experience a blow out in a MH - it must be pretty scary.
Vidura


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check the high end tyre pressure i need 62 psi the max one some l/van tyres are only 60 psi
also you can not mix camping and non camping tyres
chapter


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

chapter said:


> check the high end tyre pressure i need 62 psi the max one some l/van tyres are only 60 psi
> also you can not mix camping and non camping tyres
> chapter


Thanks Waleem, I will see if the Avons are available
and thanks Chapter - will check pressure rating-
on which subject the handbook states 5 bar (80psi) - which seems high - would you recommend that or should I go for a lower pressure?
Vidura


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I use 70 psi in the Avanzas. No problem!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



vidura said:


> The tyres on our Hymer are now 9 years old and although the tread is fine the walls are a bit perished and cracking. I think it safest to change them all. In the handbook and on the tyres the spec is "Camping Car 215/70R 15C".
> Do I need to buy Camping Car tyres (whatever than really means) or will ordinary van tyres do (they are a lot cheaper apparently)?
> 
> Also do you think buying Michelins or similar quality (as already fitted) is worthwhile or would I do pretty much as well with a cheaper make?
> ...


The Michelin X camping tyre has been superseeded by the Michelin Agilis Camping Tyre.
I have just had 4 fitted and they are much quieter than the previous X as more like a car tyre.
I run mine at 80 psi as I always run at maximum weight.
The old X type always seem to crack around the side walls, I hope that these dont.
They have been tested and apparently a better mpg should be achieved.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



Grath said:


> The Michelin X camping tyre has been superseeded by the Michelin Agilis Camping Tyre.
> I have just had 4 fitted and they are much quieter than the previous X as more like a car tyre.
> I run mine at 80 psi as I always run at maximum weight.
> The old X type always seem to crack around the side walls, I hope that these dont.
> They have been tested and apparently a better mpg should be achieved.


Thanks Grath, how much did you pay for them and what was the size/spec?
Vidura


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"Camping tyres do have the ability to be inflated to higher pressures, if the MH handbook specifies pressures that can only be put into camping tyres then this means you must use them. It is not just axle loads that determine tyre pressures, cornering with a motorhome can be "challenging" as they tend to have a high centre of gravity, having high tyre pressures reduces body roll and helps cornering.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> "Camping tyres do have the ability to be inflated to higher pressures, if the MH handbook specifies pressures that can only be put into camping tyres then this means you must use them. It is not just axle loads that determine tyre pressures, cornering with a motorhome can be "challenging" as they tend to have a high centre of gravity, having high tyre pressures reduces body roll and helps cornering.


Thanks Clive, this is interesting - the other very current thread on tyre pressures offers conflicting advice - some saying use softer tyres than recommended for comfort and handling and other saying use recommended pressures and the harder the safer. Most advise checking pressures with tyre manufacturer against axle weights. All a little confusing- why don't the manufacturers of the van state unladen and laden pressures and we can then guess for the in between?
Vidura


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I recently replaced 2 tyres on my van after a puncture in one on the front. I went for the Michelin Agilis camping - the guy in the local tyre speciailst (not national firm) confirmed that they are built to take a heavier load for longer, as MH's are more often loaded up to the weight limit more than light vans. They were the same price as the normal Agilis tyres. They seem to be quieter on the road, but that might just be me going deaf :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

normally a tyre should be replaced after 6, latest 7 years, even if the tread is still good. Cracks in the side wall are an alarm signal!

As long as you are sure that the _wheel load_ (which is not necessarily 50% of the axle load) stays within the limits of the tyre, you do not need special "Camping" tyres (nowadays also called "CP" tyres).

*But are you sure?*

Many MHs are loaded up to (and sometimes above) the limit, and then even a slight load imbalance between left and right could lead to an overload on one of the tyres. With the possible consequence of a blow out, preferrably at high speed.

Camping tyres are designed to cope with such overload, within certain limits (deliberately not specified by the tyre manufacturer to avoid people "testing" them). Normal van tyres are not. So with Camping tyres you are on the safe side, provided you pump them up to max. pressure.

For a long time Michelin had kind of a monopoly on Camping tyres, but nowadays at least Continental and Pirelli also have them.

But keep in mind that the tyres are the only things that connect your MH to the road while driving. In my opinion not exactly the best place to save some quids.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: I now have Michelin Agilis Camping, since this year my summer tyres had to be replaced and the XC Camping is not produced anymore, and I am really satisfied with them.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

vidura,
You have a PM.
viator


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.conti-online.co.uk/gener.../tyres_for_life/themes/how_old/Howold_en.html

Suggests replacement after 10 years.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Vidura, you answered your question yourself, ( the handbook says camping car tyres).
No vehicle should be fitted with tyres of a lower specification than that recommended by the manufacturers, this is an absolute no-no.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Its not quite that straightforward though. My van, for instance, is rated at 3500kg gross weight. As I drive legally, I never load it above that. The Avon Avanzas I use give PLENTY of extra weight over the 3500kg, so they are more than sufficiently rated to carry my van at maximum load. (Their weight rating is actually higher than the Camping tyres!) I thought that it was common knowlege that Michelin created the Camping Car tyres for European M/H ers who are renowned for overloading their vans to excess. 
It is also wrong to say that all motorhomes are specified to have Camping Car tyres from new-they dont all, by any means.
I would be the first to say that you shouldnt use a tyre rated lower than that recommended, but as long as careful thought is given to purchase, it is quite possible to economise without compromising safety.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi John.
I didn't say all M/H must have camping car tyres. Any vehicle must not have a lower specification tyre than that recommended by the vehicle manufacturer. Even if you think the tyres will carry the weight there may be other reasons for the specified tyre. I ran many vehicles and this was pointed out to me by tyre companys. If one had an accident due to a tyre 
and it was found to be under specified one would be in the proverbial ****
whether one thought it was o/k or not
Regards


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a front tyre fail at 70MPH on a French Autoroute on my previous 2.5D 5 berth motorhome...I can confirm it is very scary! The tyres were (it turned out) old but not very worn and not cracked. Luckily, it didn't blow out but shed its tread 'lorry style' as one continuous piece, which lashed the wheel arch and sadly also a passing French car as it broke free and flew. The van jumped about a bit and lurched side to side a little and I am sure had it actually blown out I would have lost control...so, if in doubt Replace!

I wrote to the DfT to suggest that they should include a tyre date code check as part of the MOT and this is their reply...

Regarding your tyres I am advised by a Senior Engineer that the ageing of tyres and their deterioration is not specifically covered by any existing legislation, and currently, we do not have any plans to legislate on the age of tyres. However, the British Tyre Manufacturers Association (BTMA) do issue guidance which suggests that if a tyre is 6 years old and remains unused it should not be put into service. It also suggests in ideal conditions tyres may have a life expectancy of 10 years.

I also had brake failure on the same trip, caused (it turned out) by frost damage to the linings, causing them to break up and seperate from the metal backing plate, so what looked liked a good set of pads just disintigrated ...this time in Belgium. I siggested to the DfT that for intermittantly used vehicles the MOT checks should be more thorough to catch things that fail through age rather than wear, even if it cost more. This was their reply....

I am sorry to hear of the defects that arose on your vehicle whilst you were on holiday. However, I should explain that the MOT is merely a basic check of minimum safety standards and does not involve removing components/parts for a detailed inspection.

An MOT should therefore not replace a full service or thorough maintenance check and we would advise all motorists - but especially those with vehicles that are not used for significant periods of time - to ensure that their vehicles have a thorough maintenance check before being used on the road. Please refer to the reverse side of your MOT certificate which states that an MOT test pass confirms that, when the vehicle was examined in accordance with Section 45 of the Road Traffic Act 1988, it met the minimum legal requirements for those items prescribed under the Act. It does not mean that the vehicle fully meets all legal requirements or that it will continue to be roadworthy for the next year. It is your responsibility to keep the vehicle maintained so that it would always meet the minimum MOT standards and be free from other defects.

Well, I tried. I now have my brakes stripped occasionaly so the pads can be examined properly. In my letter to the Dft I also suggested that they simply give a saftey information leaflet with each the pass-fail certificate (for vehicles that may be affected) highlighting risks particular to intermittantly/lightly used vehicles, but they didn't respond to that point.

Simon ...still alive, but more cautious.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Tyres on my previous American RV perished around the rims after 2 years!!!! Had the vehicle been left in the Florida sun I wonder before being sent over to the UK?

A puncture in a rear tyre caused me to find the perished tyres that had only covered 15000 miles. I went back to the dealer who had imported the vehicle (new) for me. He tried to get a discount on new ones from Goodyear without success. All the tyres were then changed by a national tyre company and guess what? They fitted 4x4 tyres instead of what was stated in the book 'Light Truck' tyres.

A year later coming down the A1 at 60mph I had a rear tyre blow out, very frightening. Thankgoodness the crash barrier was there otherwise there could have been a major disaster as I had lost control of the vehicle and landed up with its rear embedded on the crash barrier facing the oncoming traffic. Fortunately a man in a white van (they are not all bad!!!!) saw what had happened so he put on his hazard lights to ward oncoming traffic and called the police. 

The next day after an enforced overnight stop at a Travelodge while the vehicle was towed away and patched (later found to be £9.500 worth of damage) and the spare tyre fitted, coming on the M25 at the junction with the A12 the other rear tyre blew out. I was only doing 50mph then. 

Five years later after a legal battle I was awarded £18.500 damages of which £9.500 had to be returned to the insurance company.

Moral of this story is NEVER trust the so called tyre experts, I never do now!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



vidura said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > The Michelin X camping tyre has been superseeded by the Michelin Agilis Camping Tyre.
> ...


Hi Vidura,
Mine are 16 inch, but that is irrelevant as it is your size that matters.
I paid under £130 each, I could have got them slightly cheaper, but I wanted new build tyres direct from Michelin with new build date stamps on them and not 6 month or more out of date tyres from a wholesaler.
Also my tyre supplier and fitter puts the wheels on and torques by hand and not the dreaded air gun.
They are very quiet.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



Grath said:


> vidura said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


£130 each?  Crikey thats not cheap!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



GEH007 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > vidura said:
> ...


It is the going rate and I paid more for Michelin X camping Tyres a few years ago


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Do I need "Camping Car" tyres or will van tyre*



GEH007 said:


> £130 each?  Crikey thats not cheap!


I agree, but Michelins are extremely good tyres.

We still have four originals on the rear axles, but they will be changed soon. They are inspected annually by the best tyre dealer in Peterborough.

Jock.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Michelin Agilis camping tyres (latest type), made to do the job, ie:- stand for weeks with maximum load then get thrashed on the motorways and autobahns with maximum load...... worth every penny of £120 each fitted (properly).
What price life????


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals for all the info.
thanks also to Invicta & Hymer_Bay for the horror stories which make me feel better about spending the cash on new ones.
Thanks Boff for the clarification re camping tyres & Grath for good input and comparison costs.
Well the outcome is I have ordered 4 new Michelin Agilis from ATS at £490.00 for 4 which ain't a bad price (ATS deals on Michelin at the moment are 4 for the price of 3 ie 25% discount. ATS are owned by Michelin so can give the best deals apparently).
The new Agilis Camping tyres have also been uprated to have much shorter stopping distances in the wet which is reassuring. 
Anyway we were going to use the van this week-end but now we know the condition of the tyres have decided aganst it. 
Ignorance is BLISS or DEATH! 
The new tyres will be fitted next Tuesday so we will be off the following week-end.
This week-end we will have a day trip out in my new BMW - well is just ain't getting used enough due to having the van and I gotta justify it to the wife - I hope she appreciates the fantastic drive - a little tighter then the Hymer!
Vidura


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

vidura said:


> Thanks guys and gals for all the info.
> thanks also to Invicta & Hymer_Bay for the horror stories which make me feel better about spending the cash on new ones.
> Thanks Boff for the clarification re camping tyres & Grath for good input and comparison costs.
> Well the outcome is I have ordered 4 new Michelin Agilis from ATS at £490.00 for 4 which ain't a bad price (ATS deals on Michelin at the moment are 4 for the price of 3 ie 25% discount. ATS are owned by Michelin so can give the best deals apparently).
> ...


There was a test report in MMM and they were praised very highly.
There was also a test that seemed to prove that a better mpg will be achieved.
I noticed as soon as I started driving, how much quieter than the old Michelin X Camping tyres.
I am very happy with mine


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

I fitted the Agilis tyres around the same time as Grath and I'm well pleased with them. Much quieter, better handling and I reckon I'm getting around 2 extra mpg. Might not sound a lot, but every little helps with diesel being the price it is.


----------

